# when are the best Sales on 5d Mark iii?



## SomethingPositive (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello everybody,
I want to buy the 5D mark iii soon. I can wait for Christmas sales but would prefer sooner. when and where would be the best time and place to do so? 
also, I sew some lens kits on ebay, I'm looking for lens that will be good for both landscape and modeling work. any recommendations? 
thanks!


----------



## pedro (Oct 14, 2013)

if you want it NOW...these are your best deals, here on frontpage of CR ;D. Bite the bullet and enjoy. Regards, Pedro
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=307134fc2d0a791ab6b98075e227c20f&topic=17427.0


----------



## hwoarang5 (Oct 18, 2013)

for the best of the best, get used... i got mine used around 4 months for USD2340

body, original grip, 2 original batteries , 2 third parties, 50mmf1.8, GSC filter on both screen on the body, 32gb 600x trancend cf, two piece 8gb trancend cd, two piece 8gb lexar cf all inside a Pelican card CASE, full accessories from the retail box with strap, charger .manual etc .

well cant find anything cheaper than this haha... search around for use, so far in my country used mkIII can goes up to USD1.9k or less, depends on age


----------



## Niki (Oct 18, 2013)

Christmas...until then buy a Canon film camera on ebay..they are cheap and the images are great!


----------



## daltech (Oct 18, 2013)

SomethingPositive said:


> Hello everybody,
> I want to buy the 5D mark iii soon. I can wait for Christmas sales but would prefer sooner. when and where would be the best time and place to do so?
> also, I sew some lens kits on ebay, I'm looking for lens that will be good for both landscape and modeling work. any recommendations?
> thanks!



If anybody knew this, everybody looking to buy this camera anytime soon, would be waiting for that day, now wouldn't they ? Nobody knows that answer !? One can stipulate, Black Friday, Boxing Day... who knows !


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2013)

SomethingPositive said:


> Hello everybody,
> I want to buy the 5D mark iii soon. I can wait for Christmas sales but would prefer sooner. when and where would be the best time and place to do so?
> also, I sew some lens kits on ebay, I'm looking for lens that will be good for both landscape and modeling work. any recommendations?
> thanks!


 
Here is a price history for the 5D Mark III. Those sharp downward spikes represent one day specials. I bought mine last September during one of those for $2750 from Adorama. I knew I wanted one, so I just watched for a deal and bought it immediately when it popped up.

I think that this chart is telling you that a price of $2800 or maybe less is likely to happen again, so sit tight and be quick on the buy button.


----------



## tpatana (Oct 20, 2013)

Bought mine last February with 24-105. Sold the lens (as I already had one), effective price for the body $2500.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Oct 20, 2013)

Well if you want *grey market - "new/opened box"* then BVI usually has them $2500-$2599.

If you want from an *authorized reseller* sadly around $3100 now, since in a time not so long ago...authorized resellers could price below the given listed price. Now/recently I believe Canon required it's authorized sellers to not sell under a certain list price (with the exception of certain rebate promotions) - so in regards of any "legit" authorized going for in the $2800 it probably won't be until an official price cut.

http://www.usa.canon.com/app/pdf/dealer/CanonAuthorizedDealers.pdf


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2013)

Some


Canon 14-24 said:


> Well if you want *grey market - "new/opened box"* then BVI usually has them $2500-$2599.
> 
> If you want from an *authorized reseller* sadly around $3100 now, since in a time not so long ago...authorized resellers could price below the given listed price. Now/recently I believe Canon required it's authorized sellers to not sell under a certain list price (with the exception of certain rebate promotions) - so in regards of any "legit" authorized going for in the $2800 it probably won't be until an official price cut.
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/app/pdf/dealer/CanonAuthorizedDealers.pdf


 
Don't misunderstand the Canon rule.
They do not allow a dealer to advertise a price lower than the MSRP they set, but a dealer can sell one for whatever price they want. 

Some dealers have been getting around Canons MSRP by having the reduced price visible only when you place the item in the shopping cart and start the checkout. A good example was the recent B&H special price on the 6D. It only appeared on checkout.


----------



## bleephotography (Oct 20, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Some
> 
> 
> Canon 14-24 said:
> ...



So if you had to venture a guess, when would be the ideal time to purchase a 5D III? Black Friday perhaps? It's currently $3099, but if it has reached $2800 in the past one would figure that there could be a similar price drop soon, possibly once the new Sonys are released...


----------



## ksagomonyants (Oct 20, 2013)

Overstockdigital has 5d iii for $2249 with 1 year US warranty. Seems as a great deal to me. Has anybody ordered any gear from them?


----------



## bleephotography (Oct 21, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Overstockdigital has 5d iii for $2249 with 1 year US warranty. Seems as a great deal to me. Has anybody ordered any gear from them?



Avoid them at all costs. A little research into their legitimacy shows that they are your typical bait-and-switch company. Unfortunately, if a deal seems too good to be true, it probably is.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7985.0

http://www.yelp.com/biz/overstock-digital-washington

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/50395313


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2013)

bleephotography said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Some
> ...


 
Good deals just pop up unexpectedly, perhaps a dealer has a lot of inventory and bills to pay, or whatever. Adorama sold 500 of the 5D MK III's on ebay for $2750 when I bought mine.

All you can do is to set a price you are willing to pay, and be aware that you might only have minutes or hours to jump on it when it appears. There is no guarantee that your price will ever happen, but if its reasonable, its likely.

Refurbished 5D MK III's are in stock at Canon Direct, and the Canon loyalty program will get you about 10% off that, for a net of about $2450. All you need is a old powershot or a old 35mm film body that's shot. Give them the serial number and they will give you a shipping label to send it to be recycled.


----------



## bleephotography (Oct 21, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> bleephotography said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Good to know, thanks Mt. I've never even heard of the Canon Loyalty Program so it might be worth an inquiry, although I've never purchased a refurbished camera before (that makes me a little more nervous than a refurbished lens).


----------



## truejahmal (Oct 21, 2013)

i've brought 3 refurb cameras from canon direct. A 5d mark 2 and 3 and a t4i. The 5d's came fine. the t4i came broken and canon sent me another one overnight. I had to purchase another and I returned the broken one, No Problems. The 5d camera's came looking like new. I didn't check the shutter count but I was satisfied.


----------



## Dianoda (Oct 21, 2013)

Just after Christmas last year was when I bought mine, the 5D3 kit w/ 24-105mm f/4 was selling for $3300 and came with a 6% reward from Amazon - I don't think the kit has been cheaper than that yet. I've seen the body sell for around $2500 new at ebay (at around the same time as when I bought my 5D3 kit), not sure if that was with a US warranty or not, and those sold out very quickly.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, ok thanks for the links. I usually go to CR website using Chrome on my laptop and I've never seen any ads here. But this time I logged from my phone and I saw this overstockdigital.com ad. So, my guess was that if I see it here, that probably means it's a more or less reputable seller. 




bleephotography said:


> ksagomonyants said:
> 
> 
> > Overstockdigital has 5d iii for $2249 with 1 year US warranty. Seems as a great deal to me. Has anybody ordered any gear from them?
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Oh, ok thanks for the links. I usually go to CR website using Chrome on my laptop and I've never seen any ads here. But this time I logged from my phone and I saw this overstockdigital.com ad. So, my guess was that if I see it here, that probably means it's a more or less reputable seller.


You should not assume that - NOT EVER!

The ads placed here by Google and CR has little control over them. In addition, google targets each individual based on other sites they have visited, so we all get different ads.

Overstock.com is not a scam company, but they may have more complaints than normal. Their prices are generally not a bargain.


----------



## Roo (Oct 21, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The ads placed here by Google and CR has little control over them. In addition, google targets each individual based on other sites they have visited, so we all get different ads.



Very true. I've been looking at the Camera Paradise site for a couple of weeks and suddenly I see their ads every time I come on CR.

Btw - I did buy my new gear from them


----------



## ksagomonyants (Oct 21, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography and Roo, thanks guys, I didn't know that. So, I've read some reviews about this kind of sellers, and lots of people complain that the sellers don't send them what they ordered if they don't buy some extra stuff. But does that mean that if one buys something inexpensive extra, the seller will send him what he ordered originally? 

Same thing about buying something from ebay. If I need to send DSLR/lenses etc to Canon, I need to submit a copy of the receipt and the warranty card, correct? So, if I bought something from an ebay seller, will Canon honor warranty from this seller? 

Thanks again. I hope these are not really silly questions 



Roo said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The ads placed here by Google and CR has little control over them. In addition, google targets each individual based on other sites they have visited, so we all get different ads.
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Same thing about buying something from ebay. If I need to send DSLR/lenses etc to Canon, I need to submit a copy of the receipt and the warranty card, correct? So, if I bought something from an ebay seller, will Canon honor warranty from this seller?
> 
> There are legitimate sellers on ebay, and they will give you a receipt.Several are Authorized Canon dealers. You do not need to send the warranty card in, its really just a registration card. you can register on line if you wish.
> 
> Canon does want to see a receipt, and as long as its a new unit from a Canon Authorized Dealer, there will never be a issue with a ebay purchase. In fact, even purchases from non authorized sellers is usually covered as long as its not gray market. Gray market items from Authorized sellers have also reportedly been covered by Canon USA for a warranty, but no guarantee as to that.


----------



## bleephotography (Oct 22, 2013)

Good news for those of you looking to purchase a 5D3: Amazon just had a price drop to $2699 with a free gadget bag, SD card and authentic LP-E6 battery!

Just go here and make sure you select all the accessories and add them to your cart:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_385102222_1?ie=UTF8&docId=1001424551&plgroup=1&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=hero-quick-promo&pf_rd_r=0MAMAMW0T7MRAF6B7F7J&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=1633550822&pf_rd_i=B007FGYZFI
The discount will adjust appropriately during checkout.

Needless to say, I just picked up my second body ;D


----------



## Roo (Oct 22, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Mt Spokane Photography and Roo, thanks guys, I didn't know that. So, I've read some reviews about this kind of sellers, and lots of people complain that the sellers don't send them what they ordered if they don't buy some extra stuff. But does that mean that if one buys something inexpensive extra, the seller will send him what he ordered originally?
> 
> Same thing about buying something from ebay. If I need to send DSLR/lenses etc to Canon, I need to submit a copy of the receipt and the warranty card, correct? So, if I bought something from an ebay seller, will Canon honor warranty from this seller?
> 
> Thanks again. I hope these are not really silly questions



I guess I have been lucky in choosing who I've bought from as I haven't experienced a seller not sending what I ordered and I have never been forced to buy anything more than what I wanted. 

When I was doing my purchase research I was going through ebay and looking at the feedback score but I also googled the store name to see if there were any problems associated with them. I also checked most of them out on facebook although facebook tends to be the place where most negative feedback is generated. In doing that I found that most of the ebay sellers also had internet stores that offered even cheaper prices. So I went with ones that offered paypal etc. Beware though some that seem offer really cheap prices also put a 2% surcharge on all sales that only appears at the checkout - DWI is one of those. Another thing to look at on some sites is individual vs kit pricing. I wanted a 5D3 and 24-105 and I found it was au$40 cheaper to order them as individual items than the kit at Camera Paradise. When it was delivered they still sent me the kit

As for warranty claims, the ones I have purchased from in Hong Kong offer a 'door to door' warranty. If there is a claim they will arrange the shipping back to them for repair at Canon. So far I haven't had a claim.


----------



## Greatland (Oct 22, 2013)

It seems to me that if you got a second MK III you would just be double disappointed. The fps difference between the MK III an the MK IV is significant. You are better off to get a good used MK IV and then sell it when you can save for the 1DX...I own the 1DX and I use my MK IV as my back up camera. As good as the MK IV is, it is NOT a 1DX.....but for action shooting it is far superior to the 5d MK III


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Oct 22, 2013)

One funny thing about the OverstockDigital.com pricing is the kits offered with various lenses. At least the three are EF-S lenses for crop bodies. LOL

http://overstockdigital.com/ovcat/product_info.php?products_id=322916

And don't be surprised if that price changes mysteriously, it took a large jump yesterday when I happened to refresh the page.

Canon EOS 5D Mark III "Kit #1" w/Canon 18-55mm and More!
Price:$2,359.00


Canon EOS 5D Mark III "Kit #4" w/Canon 18-55mm & 55-200mm and More!
Price:$2,509.00

Canon EOS 5D Mark III "Kit #5" w/NEW 18-200mm and More!
Price:$2,559.00


----------



## Roo (Oct 23, 2013)

drmikeinpdx said:


> One funny thing about the OverstockDigital.com pricing is the kits offered with various lenses. At least the three are EF-S lenses for crop bodies. LOL
> 
> http://overstockdigital.com/ovcat/product_info.php?products_id=322916
> 
> ...



Lol either that's gross incompetence or it's classic bait and switch...anyway you cut it, its a site to avoid.


----------



## chuckamuck (Oct 23, 2013)

I bought mine a year ago next week (the day Hurricane Sandy hit the East coast). 

I was keeping an eye on B&H and Amazon, and they both lowered their prices at the same time and both offered several free items with the purchase. Their prices were the same, but ultimately I went with Amazon because the free extras they were throwing in had greater value to me (a fantastic Lowe's camera bag, for instance).

Keep your eyes open. Lots of pre-holiday specials should be popping up in the days and weeks ahead.


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 23, 2013)

bigvalueinc has them on ebay right now for $2549

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Body-Digital-SLR-Camera-/300987029039?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item461439962f

I was waiting for a sale like this myself, so I just ordered mine.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2013)

The Amazon price jumped back up. It was one of those one day deals.


----------

